# ADDIS ABABA | Projects & Construction



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*ADDIS ABABA*

Addis Ababa is the capital city of Ethiopia, it is the largest city in Ethiopia with a population of 3,384,569 according to the 2007 population census with annual growth rate of 3.8%. Based on this estimation, the population on the year 2013 would be 4,156,250.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Addis_Ababa


Here some projects from This East African City:

*Commercial Bank of Ethiopia HQ | Office |38 - 52 F | Approved*











posted by Roha


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Originally Posted by *Simfan34* 
Here's what I think will be a useful graphic:


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*ADDIS ABABA | Meles Zenawi International Centre (fmr. Chuan Hui Hotel) | 448m | 99 floors | Proposal*


Guangdong Chuan Hui Group is delighted to announce new details about the projects being developed in Ethiopia in general and the Chuan Hui International Tower in Addis Ababa in particular. After negotiations with the Addis Ababa Municipal Authority the Chuan Hui group has secured 41,000 sq m of land in Urael district for the construction of the hotel complex. At the meeting, Mr. Yanlin Liu expressed the future blueprint for Sino-Ethiopian Chuanhui Investment Holding Group: first, to establish the Chuanhui Industry Zone---the largest cement production zone in Ethiopia. Chuanhui Industry Zone will expand another twenty hectors of the land based on the previous forty hectors. The total area for the Industry Zone will reach sixty hectors. Besides the self-built cement plant, it will continue to attract foreign investors and foreign capitals to expand the scale the cement production as far as possible; second, to build the Park Hyatt Addis Ababa hotel which will become the landmark in Ethiopia. The area of the land is around fifty thousand square meters. Once the Park Hyatt Addis Ababa is completed, it will provide and create working opportunities for local people and will also promote the development of local tourism; third, to build the biggest Diesel Generator Supply-Maintenance Center in Ethiopia. Guangdong Chuanhui Group has reached the cooperative agreement with Shandong Zibo Diesel Generator Corporation; forth, to build the Automotive Supply and Maintenance Center. Guangdong Chuanhui Group will cooperate with JAC Group to explore the automotive market. *Fifth, Guangdong Chuanhui group will again collaborate with Hyatt Corporation to build the Hyatt Regency hotel in the new Addis Ababa Exhibition Center.*

The Chuan Hui International Tower will have* 99 floors and rise to a total height of 448 meters *currently under consideration, as per the revised plans. Under these new plans, floors *78 to 94 will be occupied by 217 rooms*, all of five star quality. The hotel will be managed by the *Park Hyatt hotel* group. Floors 3 to 55 will be premium office space. The Park Hyatt Addis Ababa will have at least five restaurants, with Chinese cuisine, Ethiopian cuisine, Italian cuisine, and Modern cuisine being represented, as well as a coffee shop and cafe. There are possible plans for a revolving, or at least roof top, restaurant and lounge. *The 2600 m2 of conference space will include a plenary hall, a Grand Ballroom and many conference and breakout rooms. Also planned are 10000m of garden grounds, and a 1100-spot underground parking garage. We are currently considering naming the building the Meles Zenawi International Centre, in tribute the the late Prime Minister Meles Zenawi.
*
*The three ground levels and two basement levels will have 27000 m2 of retail space, accommodating around 60 stores, such as Woolworth's, Nando's, Nakumatt, Kaldi's Coffee, and several other luxury international brands. As a public service, a 1500 m2 library will included in the project. *With the Addis Ababa Exhibition Center, we hope the Chuan Hui International Tower will be the keystones of the Urael New Area.

Guangdong Chuan Hui Science and Technology Development Group Co., Ltd., founded in 1989, referred to as Chuan Hui Group, one of the Guangdong Province of the earliest private group companies. Our company was established in 1990, when registered as "Chuan Hui Industrial Co., Ltd.; 1992, with the development of new, registered as" Chuan Hui Industrial Development Co., Ltd.; 1993, the formal establishment of a dubbed the place where name and level of Huiyang County, Sichuan Hui Enterprise Group, December 1994, the company approved as a provincial private sector, Guangdong Province Chuan Hui Enterprise Group was registered in December of that year. 1999, officially renamed as "Chuan Hui, Guangdong Science and Technology Development Group Co., Ltd., has been in use ever since.

http://nazret.com/blog/index.php/201...have-99-floors








































































Posted by Simfan34


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*African Union Grand Hotel | 12 F U/C*


By Muluken Yewondwossen 



Monday, 24 December 2012 08:51 


*Westin Hotels and Resorts, one of the prominent hotel chains in the world is negotiating to manage the new African Union Grand Hotel which is owned by MIDROC Ethiopia.

The hotel is now under construction in the premises of the African Union (AU) headquarters.
The construction of the five star hotel is currently speeding up and is expected to cost 1.2 billion birr. The state owned Commercial Bank of Ethiopia has recently approved 850 million birr loan for the construction of the hotel.*
Sources told Capital that officials from Westin, which is one of the esteemed firm on the hospitality industry in the past 80 years, are in the final stages of negotiation to overtake the management of the new hospitality facility of MIDROC.
The African Union Grand Hotel is expected to be operational by 2013 according to its original schedule to coincide with the celebrations of the 50th anniversary of the African Union. Westin Hotels and Resorts brand, the largest upscale hotels and resorts brand, is part of Starwood’s Hotels and Resorts Worldwide. It was bought by Starwood in 1994. Especially in the last decade, Westin has focused on expanding globally and since 2005 its number of hotels has grown from 120 locations in 24 countries to over 160 locations in 37 countries by 2011.
The other luxury hotel, Sheraton Addis owned by the Ethiopian born Saudi billionaire Sheik Mohamed Hussen Al Amoudi, is also managed by Sheraton Hotel and Resort, which was formed in 1937 and is one of the luxury brands under Starwood. 
*African Union Grand Hotel is a complex, multipurpose and standard hotel that is designed for presidents, diplomats and business travelers. It has suites and rooms, meeting rooms, restaurants and bar, swimming pool and spa, grand club, multipurpose ballroom, business center and parking. The city administration has allocated 90,000 square meter of land to MIDROC for the construction of the hotel. But the company has applied for an additional 17,000 square meter of land for a wider security area and comfortable parking lots.
The hotel is mainly intended to accommodate high government officials who come to the capital city for meeting as well as various other reasons.
The hotel will have 31 ministerial suites, 27 presidential suites, distinctly decorated and equipped with unparallel comfort and luxury. It will also have 8 medium size meeting rooms, a large conference room with a 3,500 seating capacity and another one with a capacity of 2,200 seating for banquets.*

http://www.capitalethiopia.com/index...ital&Itemid=27


Some new info:










*SUITES & ROOMS*

Deluxe rooms are featured with either twin or king size bed.
31 Ministerial Suites.
27 Presidential Suites, distinctly decorated & equipped with unparallel comfort & luxury.
All Rooms and Suites are equipped with digital safety box, jewelry line forms, modern jacks for personal computers, elegant desk and chair, infra-red keyboard, WIFI, hi-speed internet, interactive TV system with e-mail access, plasma screen, the most sophisticated phones, more than 50 satellite channels, video and music on demand, independent temperature control and orthopedic mattress.
*RESTAURANTS & BAR*

The restaurants offer African, American, Asian, Italian, Arabian and French cuisines, skillfully prepared by international chefs.
All day dining restaurant Italian specialty restaurant
Chinese specialty restaurant
Indoor & outdoor sky bar
*GRAND CLUB*

Designed for Presidential, Diplomats and Business Travelers, with a private check-in and check-out complimentary full breakfast and all day refreshments. Meeting rooms on every Grand Club.
*MEETING ROOMS*

8 medium size meeting rooms Equipped with the latest
state of the art technology, LCD, slide projector, overhead projector, full scale sound system, clipped/fixed or wireless microphone, internet facilities in every meeting area, ceiling electrical screen, stage lights, portable staging, flip chart, and plasma screen.
Translation Conference Hall
Video conferencing
*MULTI PURPOSE BALLROOM*

3,500 seating capacity for conference and shows
2,200 seating capacity for banquets
It could also be divided into 4 separate function venues. Accommodating 1,300 guest per venue.
Equipped with state of the art audio and visual equipments.
A simultaneous translation for up to 6 languages, complimented by the latest auto queue system.
*SWIMMING POOL & SPA*

346sq.m. swimming pool with bar
Fitness room equipped with fitness machines, sauna, & Jacuzzi pools
A wide range of treatments form the spa, professional slimming treatment, massage, facial, & body treatment.
*PARKING*

166 slots open area car parking
236 slots basement car parking
3 slots delivery truck parking
9 slots taxi parking
*THE BUSINESS CENTER*

WIFI internet
Full secretarial services
Translation Conference Hall
Courier services
Computer rentals
Stationary supplies
24 hr service
Posted by Simfan34[/QUOTE]










Posted by rasta55


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

* AU Conference Hall | 117 m | $150million | Completed*



*







*













































http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/addi...-headquarters/


----------



## jamiefearon (Nov 25, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bank of Ethiopia HQ is just amazing!!!


the other towers also look beautiful!!

and the AU HQ are just awersome!!!

great to see all this projects in Ethiopia, I hope you keep posting projects, also the little ones ore restorations!


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*ADDIS ABABA (CBD) | NIB Bank HQ | 21 - 33 F | Land clearance* 

Published On September 16, 2012 

Web www.addisfortune.com 



*Financial Duo to Launch HQs Construction on Ras Abebe Road *

Edifice projected to cost Nib Bank, Nib Insurance over half a billion Birr




Senior managers at Nib International Bank (NIB) and Nib Insurance (NI) share companies, private sister financial institutions, will see a soil test launched in the coming few days, at a construction site that is to erect their joint headquarters.

*To be constructed on a little over 3,000sqm plot leased on Ras Abebe Aregay Road, near the National Theater en route the Wabi Shebelle Hotel, the headquarters is designed to have over 33-storey, of which four will be in the basement, according to Tafesse Bogale, chairman and the board of director of NIB. The structure will have a foundation over 30 meters in the ground, much deeper than the 27-meter the headquarters of Awash Bank and Awash Insurance have jointly erected across the street, which has 18-storey.

NIB and NI have acquired a 2,400Sqm of land from the Addis Abeba City Administrations two years ago, and later on added a 700Sqm plot, adjacent to the project site, after city authorities cleared off small shops.*

When completed, Nib’s headquarters will be one addition to the Sengatera area which houses financial institutions, in a way observers dubbed as Addis Abeba’s “Wall Street”. The state owned giant, Commercial Bank of Ethiopia (CBE) will have erected its headquarters few meters away from this location, while the biggest private bank, Dashen, has its own near completion on Sudan Street, also nearby Nib’s location, and few meters farther from the National Bank of Ethiopia (NBE). 

Another private bank, United, also has plans to erect its headquarters in this area. Close to 15 architectural firms have entered into contest to win prizes in developing the design for United Bank; close to seven have been shortlisted by a jury, sources in the bank disclosed to Fortune. Wegagen Bank too has a plot in this area, where its board of directors would like to see the bank’s headquarters eventually get erected.

Nib has had similar design contests opened a little over a year ago, where Assefa Consulting Architects & Engineers’ was selected by a jury. However, founder and general manager of the firm, Assefa Gebeyehu, was detained subsequently, before criminally indicted as an accomplice to Yaregal Ayeshesum, former president of Benshangul Gumuz Regional State. Assefa is one of the five defendants still fighting criminal charges for allegedly tampering with a bid process for the construction of three educational institutions, which federal prosecutors claim resulted in construction delay.

The management of Nib companies later on selected Haile Gabriel Consult, Architects & Engineers for the project. Senior managers from Nib and the architecture firm have declined to give details on the development of the project, claiming it is too early to make a public statement.

Nonetheless, the project may cost close to 600 million Br when it gets completed in three years, according to people involved in the project. For a financial twin that has nearly one billion Birr in combined paid-up capital (as in 2011/12), this will be their major capital investment since the bank was established in 1999 and the insurance firm in 2002.

Operating with 57 branches, the latest being opened in Gurd Shola area, NIB has registered a gross profit of 389.8 million Br for the year 2011/12. NI has 21 branches across the country. 

By BEZAWIT BEKELE
FORTUNE STAFF WRITER





















http://soluis.qunabu.com/projects/ae...nk-tower-night


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

congratulations...addis ababa...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

amazing!


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, i also was amazed by the design from the buildings in this city.


Looks like this building is finished .* 14 Fl.* From Addis thread posted by kazanchis :cheers:

_image hosted on *flickr*_










and from Eliasbeef


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*National oil HQ* 




















Posted by Roha


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

it is incredible!! they are building towers with beautiful designs!!


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*ADDIS ABABA | New Merkato Development | Proposed*

Read more about it here:
http://www.archdaily.com/122599/lide...ato-xv-studio/

Looks a massive development.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ seems a great project!!


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*United Bank of Addis Ababa Proposal / Söhne & Partner Architects + BET Architects* 


* ADDIS ABABA | United Bank HQ | 30 F | Approved* 


Courtesy of Söhne & Partner Architects + BET Architects


Designed by *Söhne & Partner Architects + BET Architects*, their proposal for the United bank of Addis Abada is represented in units coming together into a single entity in a seamless fashion. These units are the shares that make up the bank and shares are the people that came together to make this bank a reality. Conceived as a composition of a tower and podium, the form of the building is articulated with diamond shaped units interwoven together. More images and architects’ description after the break.


Courtesy of Söhne & Partner Architects + BET Architects

These units cluster into capsules which then recollect to a single entity expressing unity of units. The unit is also the smallest financial unit which comes together in to hundreds, millions and billions to create the financial strength and power in which the bank is well represented in its business.

Courtesy of Söhne & Partner Architects + BET Architects


This diamond shape forms a unity of units to symbolize the ‘Hibret’/ Unity Bank. At the ground floor, a common plaza with urban landscape is created which lead to different entrances: branch Bank, Headquarters, shopping and rentals. This common plaza serving as a transition place also symbolizes unity- people of different interest are coming to one shared point.

Courtesy of Söhne & Partner Architects + BET Architects


At the same time the proposed HQ building is thought to respond to the existing urban fabric by responding to different existing heights, human scale and creating urban plaza at the entrance level. Until G+3 is responded by the podium made of different volumes, from G+3 up to G+10 it was responded by larger grains or units forming a façade pattern. Whereas, from G+10 up to G+32 the pattern cascades diminishing upward exaggerating the perspective.
Architects: *Söhne & Partner Architects* *+ **BET Architects*
Location: *Addis Ababa, Ethiopia*
Type: *Office Building*
Year: *2012*

http://www.archdaily.com/334080/uni...osal-sohne-partner-architects-bet-architects/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

oh! my god! every that you post about amazing projects!! it is incredible!


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

^^ Yes i know, before i also never would have expected all those great design for a city like Addis Ababa! :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ me neither! haha

but it is great!


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*National Stadium and Sports Village / LAVA*







Courtesy of LAVA*LAVA*, the Laboratory for Visionary Architecture, and Designsport collaborated with local Ethiopian firm JDAW to win the international architecture competition for a national stadium and sports village, held by the Federal Sport Commission, Ethiopia. Now, football and athletics-loving Ethiopians will have a new FIFA and Olympic-standard 60,000 seat stadium in Addis Ababa thanks to a design that combines local identity with new technology. More images and architects’ description after the break.



Courtesy of LAVAThe Massob, an Ethiopian communal serving basket made from woven grass, inspired the façade material that wraps the stadium. Daniel Assefa also notes: “The form of the stadium structure seen from the top view also recalls coffee beans, the main source of income in Ethiopia and the ‘Mother womb’, the skeleton of one of the first humans, Lucy, which is about 3.2 million years old”. The roof of the stadium, an intelligent membrane, appears like a cloud on the horizon of the vast Ethiopian sky, a lightweight tensile structure floating over the formed-earth landscape.



Courtesy of LAVAThe masterplan includes the IOC-standard stadium for FIFA matches, athletics events, concerts, religious and national festivals; and a sports village comprising indoor and outdoor aquatic centers, outdoor pitches, sports halls and arenas, dormitories and the headquarters for the Federal Sport Commission. Hospitality, retail and commercial zones will ensure that the precinct is vibrant throughout the year.




Courtesy of LAVATectonic structures and movement are the underlying concept for the masterplan. The breathtaking beauty of the surrounding Entoto Hills is the backdrop to a design that responds to the volcanic geology of the region. Gently undulating urban parkland follows the lines of the crater and is conceived as a continuous spatial experience strategically activated to balance movement, climate, experience and efficiency. A central plaza forms the heart of the project and a ridge connects all zones.





masterplanGiant solar powered umbrellas provide shade and shelter whilst pedestrian activated light and water features appear as fissures in the ground surface, providing way finding and creating animated art works.




planChris Bosse, LAVA director, said: “We have gone back to the very origin of stadium design with a sunken arena surrounded by grandstands formed from excavated material. This man-made crater is a clever remodelling of the existing terrain and generates efficient spaces, optimizes environmental performance, minimizes construction costs and integrates facilities within the existing landscape. ”




sectionsAddis architect Daniel Assefa and director of JDAW said: “The design references Ethiopia’s world-famous excavated architecture – centuries-old rock churches, dwellings and cisterns. We see the sports city as a natural extension to this heritage, one that will draw many more visitors to our beautiful country.”
The construction of the stadium is expected to commence in 2014.
Architects: *LAVA*
Location: *Addis Ababa, Ethiopia*
Team: *Chris Bosse, Tobias Wallisser and Alexander Rieck with Jarrod Lamshed, Angelo Ungarelli, Vivienne Ni, Paul Bart, Giulia Conti, Alessandra Moschella, Teresa Goyarrola, Manuel Caicoya, Guido Rivai*
SportsDesign (architecture and masterplanning): *DesignSport: Samantha Cotterell, Basil Kalaitzis, Irene Roccia*
Local Architects and Engineers: *JDAW Architects: Daniel Assefa and team*
Technical and Cultural Coordination: *John Shenton, Architect, Urbanist*
Client: *The Federal Sports Commission of Ethiopia*
Size:* 60 Hectares*
Program: *60,000 seat stadium; athletics track; aquatic center; residential village; headquarters, Federal Sport Commission; and sports halls and arenas*
Status: *Competition Winner June 2012*
​*Cite:*Furuto , Alison. "National Stadium and Sports Village / LAVA" 22 Jun 2012. ArchDaily. Accessed 04 Apr 2013. http://www.archdaily.com/246504
[/LEFT]


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ oh!! amazing!!


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*African Union Grand Hotel | U/C*


Roha: I converted the pdf images to jpg. 

Here it goes......

_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_










Update:






























posted by Roha


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*ADDIS ABABA | National Insurance Company HQ | 40 F | Competition*
*State Insurance Firm Seeks New HQ Design
**http://addisfortune.net/wp-content/u...su_comp_hq.jpg *

*







*

*The Ethiopian Insurance Corporation (EIC) has at long last invited architectural design firms to register their interest in the design of its two-billion Birr, 40-storey high HQ.

The design firms will pay a refundable 10,000 Br deposit, in order to collect the registration form, according to an engineer at the Corporation. The registration, which started on July 29, will end on August 12, 2013. So far, around eight architectural firms have registered, he says.

“Even though starting the design work after more than 10 years of delay cannot be considered a great achievement, it is at least good to hear that the project has restarted,” says Yewondwossen Eteffa, CEO of the Corporation.

The firms will submit their design works by mid-October, according to Haileleul Tessema, facilities director at the Corporation. Selection of the winning entry will be undertaken in partnership with the Ethiopian Architects Association.

The building will stand on a 12,000sqm plot opposite the Ambassador Theatre, along Ras Desta Damtew Street. Out of this, the EIC has been holding 3,300sqm since 2003; it added the 8,700sqm of adjacent land, across the Gordeme River, in 2012, for a lease price of 27 million Br.

The Corporation expected to receive the new plot from the Addis Abeba City Land Management Bureau after paying seven million Birr compensation, in June 2012, to 14 private owners and 66 tenants of kebele-owned housing. These individuals were relocated to new areas. It is yet to receive the land, however, as the City Administration has not yet agreed on a deal with two more private home owners.

“We believe that this large tract of land enables us to build an edifice in fitting with the Corporation’s history and status,” says Yewondwossen.

Nevertheless, a construction bid is expected to be announced within two years, even though previous bids were repeatedly annulled for a variety reasons. These included the Board of Directors rejecting the selected contractors, as well as the Public Financial Enterprises Supervisory Agency cancelling bid entries.

Additional factors for the long delay include new regulations governing the number of storeys for buildings constructed in “commercial areas”, as well as the Corporation’s high turnover of CEOs. Since 2003, when the Corporation initially planned to begin construction, four different CEOs have administered the EIC.

“Whenever a new CEO arrived, changes in the plan of what the building should look like were introduced,” says Haileleul, who also served as a member of the Organisation & Management Committee tasked with working on the construction process of the multipurpose building.

The EIC, established in 1976 during the Derg regime by the merger of 13 expropriated insurance firms, hno: has had its first HQ – the 11-storey building along Ras Mekonnen Avenue – since 1987. The design was conducted by National Consultants. The EIC owns 17 different buildings across the country, six of them in Addis Abeba.*

*posted by Simfan34*


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Name*: Zefmesh Mall
*
Location*: Yeka District, ADDIS ABABA
*
Size*: 7 fl
*
Use*: Retail

*Status*: Proposal


Zefmesh Private Limited Company is set to open the grandest mall complex in Ethiopia; lying on nine thousand square meters with *seven floors* to accommodate entertainment and refreshment ranging from supermarkets to cinema houses.

Nega Asfaha Project Management Consultant for Zefmesh Grand mall project said the actual building lies on four thousand square meters of land and be open in six months. The ground floors are expected to accommodate small to medium sized shops. Kaldi’s café will be there and there will be *parking space for 450 cars. Three hundred fifty will be open air parking spaces and 100 in the basement. *

The building will have many entrances with a capacity of up to one thousand visitors at once together with an expansive lobby and three panoramic elevators two of whom can hold 14 people at once each and the other one can hold 24 people at once which he claimed was second only to the US embassy elevators. It has also eight escalators and stairways for pedestrians. The elevator technology is from the famous US firm Otis. Another point Nega emphasized was that the building from ground floor up to the third floor is *expected to have 300 assorted shops* capacity with so far he claimed a thousand interested parties applying for it.

The basement supermarket which will lie on 3200sqm Shoa supermarket plans to open one of the biggest stores in Ethiopia there.
Modern movie theaters will be on the fourth floor with the newest international films. Three cinema houses will be able to hold around 1200 people and have VIP seating. It’s also expected to have special handicap ramp access and a spacious snack area. The largest cinema house will have a backstage for live performances. Handicapped parking will also be available.
One rather unique feature Nega said will be a smoker’s area on the terraces of the building in order to respect the rights of smokers without disturbing the health of non-smokers.

However he reiterated that the project has also rooms for traditional and art centers housing bookstores, sculptures and traditional clothes to be placed exclusively in the fifth floor while the sixth floor is expected to house a family entertainment center equipped with an Arcade and Game room and an exclusive kid’s platform.

Not to be outdone in innovation the sixth floor will have a lobby for mother and nannies to breastfeed and change the diapers of babies while the seventh and last floor will have a food court complete with spectacular views of Addis on four sides and a tropical garden in between it. Nega elaborated that the building place *located in Megenegna area in Yeka district* was chosen because of its strategic commercial and residential district.

read the rest @ Capital











_image hosted on *flickr*_









Is "Shoa Hypermarket" related to Shoa Bakery?

posted by Simfan34











posted by myfude1


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Sengatera Shopping Mall*

22 stories right in the financial district of Addis
*Under Construction!*

_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_












posted by Skyliner123


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Ethiopia: NIB Signs Billion Birr Tender With Chinese Company for Construction of New Headquarters*
_BY BEWKET ABEBE, 25 AUGUST 2013
_
From Left: Kibru Fondja, president of NIB, Zhao Sanbao, assistant manager of China Railway No.3 Engineering Group Co.LTD, and Hailemariam Assefa, chief executive officer of the NIC congratulating one another after signing the agreement.

The Nib International Bank S.C (NIB) and Nib Insurance Corporation S.C (NIC) hired the China Railway No. 3 Engineering Group Co. Ltd for the construction of their 35-storey headquarters, in an agreement signed on Thursday, August 22, 2013.

The design was completed two years ago, when the companies had only 2,800sqm of land. Since then it has added an extra 882sqm plot and made changes to the original design. The construction will take place on this larger plot in front of Awash International Bank's twin buildings on Ras Abebe Aregay Street, in the area designated as the rising financial district of the city.

The Chinese company was selected out of four that had responded to Nib's tender, announced on January 26, 2013. The agreement was signed by Kibru Fondja, Nib Bank's president, Hailemariam Assefa, chief executive officer of the NIC, and Zhao Sanbao, the Ethiopian branch assistant manager of the Chinese company.

Both parties declined to disclose the total estimated cost of the project, stating that it is too early to tell. Yet, the construction of the building will cost an estimated one billion Birr, according to Tagel Nigatu, a project engineer at the Bank.

The construction project, which will reportedly be completed within three to four years, is expected to accommodate customer facilities, such as a four-level underground car park.

The companies plan to construct additional buildings in Bole, in Addis Abeba, Hawassa in the Southern Regional, State and Dire Dawa, in the east of the country, according to an official at the Bank.

Established in May 2, 2002, by 818 shareholders, with a paid-up capital of 30 million Br, the NIC has now reached 100 million Br in capital. Its sister company, NIB, established in May 26, 1999, by 717 shareholders, with a paid-up capital of 27.6 million Br has now reached one billion Birr.

The bank has opened 70 branches across the country, whereas the insurance company has 22 branches nationwide.

Other tall buildings are planned in the emerging financial district of the city, including the 52-storey headquarters of the Commercial Bank of Ethiopia (CBE), and the 40-storey headquarters of the Ethiopian Insurance Corporation.

Construction will begin in two months.

Ethiopia
National Peace Conference Kicks Off in Addis 
A national conference aimed at strengthening the value of peaceful coexistence among religions in Ethiopia kicked off on … see more »


posted by FKebede


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Addis Credit etc....from the website U/C

























I remember from one of Yoniii's pictures that this bulding was already underconstruction in the heart of Piazza.
http://www.adcsi.org/site/en/photos/...-building.html


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

I was in Addis for a few days in May. Here is a fraction of the construction projects underway in Addis Abeba. I will post some more pictures soon.





































_image hosted on *flickr*_








_image hosted on *flickr*_








_image hosted on *flickr*_








_image hosted on *flickr*_








_image hosted on *flickr*_








_image hosted on *flickr*_








_image hosted on *flickr*_



























posted by Bekele100


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ wow, amazing


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Sheraton Expansion, Sarah Residential Development | U/C*

new render of Sheraton Expansion from the project office website:





















posted by yosef


*ADDIS ABABA | Hyatt (formerly Novotel & Ibis) | U/C*









posted by FKebede

















posted by yosef









posted by FKebede

*Frozen Twin Buildings to Transform into Five Star Hyatt Hotel After $25m Purchase*
Dubai based Albwardi Investments to take over project from previous owners Kharafi & Sons


The unfinished building facing the street was meant to be a three star Ibis hotel while the one in the background was intended to be a four star Novotel Hotel.

‹›
The Dubai-based holding company Albwardy Investments have finalised a 25 million dollar deal to purchase two hotels from M.A Kharafi & Sons Plc. The hotels are currently under construction at the junction of Africa Avenue and Jomo Kenyatta Street, at Meskel Square.

The deal was notarised at the Documents Registration & Authentication Office (DARO) on Wednesday, August 7, 2013.

M.A Kharafi & Sons Plc originally planned to build one three-star hotel, named Ibis, on the side of the Jomo Kenyata Street and another four-star, named Novotel, along Africa Avenue, both of them under the French company Accor Hotels.

*Albwardy, however, intends to turn them into one five-star Hyatt Hotel *– an American franchise with 492 locations worldwide, according to an official statement Fortune obtained via email from the company.

With the purchase it inherited a seven-storey building facing Jomo Kenyatta Street, which includes a basement meant to be a three-star Ibis Hotel and a six-storey building on Africa Avenue without a basement meant to be four-star Novetel Hotel.

*“Albwardy intends to completely redesign the inside of the buildings,” a construction worker on the premises told Fortune.*

*What used to be two or three rooms will be merged into one larger room, and the fitness and swimming pool area will be overhauled, according to him. Moreover, a basement office will be added under the six-storey building facing Africa Avenue.

Albwardy has earmarked another 50 million dollars for redesigning the buildings, a company source Fortune interviewed revealed.*

Kharafi was first approached for the on-going hotels by Albwardy over a year ago. Getting clearance from the Addis Abeba City Administration and the Ethiopian Revenues & Customs Authority (ERCA), however, took time, according to a management executive at Kharafi, who wanted to remain anonymous.

The Kuwait-based company, with several business interests in telecommunications, oil and construction, had already made a decision to give up its seven-year hotel project in Ethiopia, when Albwardy declared interest.

“Bureaucratic snags and a change in the company’s leadership were the causes,” the management staff revealed to Fortune.

The company is now run by the sons of Nasser Al-Kharafi, who passed away two years ago.

It was under the latter’s leadership that Kharafi brought its business to Ethiopia. It first made its mark under its subsidiary MAK Contracting by building the new Ethiopian Airlines Terminal building, from 1998 to 2003, for 81 million dollars. It decided to move into the hospitality industry in 2006, with French hotel management firm Accor Hotels. This was in a joint venture deal, where the latter owned 40pc.

Under the banner “Africa M. A. Kharafi & Sons Accor Plc”, the joint venture company acquired the 10,232sqm plot where construction of the two hotels began in January 2006. A part of this plot overlapped with a nearby hotel project by Sunshine Construction Plc; a case that took the Kirkos District some time to resolve. Getting the design approved took over a year. After construction started, Accor backed out of the deal, leaving the entire project under the sole ownership of Kharafi.

Although the hotels were initially intended to be completed after 38 months of construction, delay in the delivery of materials further extended the project, which still remained unfinished in 2011. Around 20 million dollars was spent on the hotel Fortune learnt. That same year, a change in management at Kharafi led to the decision to suspend the project. Kharafi has still kept several hotel and construction ventures in other African countries, namely South Africa and Gambia.

Ali Albwardy, owner of the investment firm, however, was willing to assume the risks of the project Kharafi has left behind. This is because he “has chosen Addis Abeba for investment due to Ethiopia’s fast growing emergence as a leading player within the region”, states the email comment Fortune received.

Established in 1976, Albwardy Investment has over 30 companies internationally, engaged in food distribution logistics, marine engineering, construction, commercial insurance, polo sports and the hospitality sector. Collaboratively, they have a billion dollar annual turnover. The company already owns a Hyatt Regency in Dar es Salaam, Tanzania, and 13 other hotels in Africa and around the world.

Ali Albwardy was advised locally by Zemedeneh Negatu, managing partner of Ethiopian Ernst & Young (E&Y) – a global consulting firm – when deciding to venture into Ethiopia. Zemedeneh was previously the advisor to Marriott and Sunshine Construction Plc, which had partnered to construct a courtyard hotel in front of Medhanyalem Church.

Aside from those under construction, there are currently only three international hotels operating in Ethiopia, namely – Sheraton Addis, Hilton and Radisson Blu.


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*ADDIS ABABA | Addis Ababa Light Rail Project | U/C*











The track supporters (assuming that's what they are called) can be seen to the left of that funky machine:
_image hosted on *flickr*_









That building is taller in person than it looks on picture. 17 floors so far and still counting.
_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_









*posted by Skyliner123*

*AA-LRT project to be completed after two years








*Addis Ababa, September 7, 2013 (WIC) - The Ethiopian Railways Corporation (ERC) said that the Addis Ababa Light Rail Transit (AA-LRT) project is being executed according to schedule despite the heavy rainy season.
According to Behailu Sintayehu, Project Manager, the project would be completed after two years. 
The 34km double track electrified light rail transit project 43 percent of whose construction has already been done is expected to cross all 10 sub cities of Addis Ababa. 
On completion, AA-LRT is expected to operate 18 hours a day using 41 light trains thereby transporting 60,000 commuters per hour. 
Every locomotive would travel 70kms per hour pulling a three-room car with more than 300 seats. At all stations, a train is expected every three to six minutes.


http://www.diretube.com/cctv/ethiopi...ee2e90ca3.html

Ethiopia's first light railway to be completed by 2015. It's supposed to be at 40% right now.


It is interesting, that this light-rail vehicle constructed to Addis-Ababa:

























has its sister - or rather to say ancestor - also in half-ready stage in Szeged, in Hungary:

































This one was constructed as a reconstruction of Tatra B6A2 trams originally from Rostock, with an inserted low-floor middle part. It would have conventional Tatra (or rather to say PCC-licence) bogies with modern electronic traction equipment.

posted by NZA


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

wow...thank you for posting...:drool::drool::master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

* AU Conference Hall | 99m | $150million | Completed*

From Huanqiu
http://msn.huanqiu.com/2012-01/2388604.html






































 










posted by kiligoland













Inside the UN's Economic Commision of Africa complex giant stained glass window by maitre artist Afewerk Tekle. Measuring 150 sq meters, it's one of the largest in the world.

_image hosted on *flickr*_









posted by dorzew


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

* AU Conference Hall | 99m | $150million | Completed*


Photo Credit: President Paul Kagame

_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_




















posted by Tarrex










posted by Roha


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*ADDIS ABABA | Samson Hotel | 9 F | 90 Rooms | U/C*


Here are some of the floor plans:














































posted by Simfan34



*ADDIS ABABA | Kenenisa hotel | Completed*










Here is a better view of the Hotel!

possted by yemesfinmedalij


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*ADDIS ABABA | Bole Lemi Industrial Zone | Proposal*


*Ethiopia to Open First Industrial Zone to Bolster Economy*

*Ethiopia will spend 900 million birr ($49 million) to open its first industrial hub for export- oriented manufacturers in a bid to deliver faster economic growth*, Industry Minister Mekonnen Manyazewal said.
South Korean garment-makers are among companies in talks with the government about establishing operations at the planned site in the capital, Addis Ababa, Mekonnen said in an interview in the city on March 15. *The facility is scheduled to open before the fiscal year ends on July 7*, he said.
“This is one of the key strategies to facilitate and support foreign and domestic private-sector partners and particularly to enhance exports,” Mekonnen said. “It’s key for our industrialization.”
The economy of Ethiopia expanded an annual average of 10.6 percent for the eight years through 2011, double the rate of all of Africa, according to the World Bank. The Horn of African economy runs on a mixture of state dominance of large industries such as banking, telecommunications and power with private investment in manufacturing and agriculture.
*The project is known as the Bole Lemi Industrial Zone and covers 156 hectares (385 acres). It’s designed to help companies such as agro-processors, pharmaceutical-makers and textile manufacturers produce and sell value-added goods and boost revenue from exports. The government is building roads, electricity and telecommunications infrastructure at the site and it will offer tax incentives for industries based there*.
*Trade Zones*
Ethiopia is ranked 127th out of 185 nations in the World Bank’s Ease of Doing Business Index, behind African countries including Swaziland and Kenya. Companies are hindered by a lack of protection of investment and barriers to cross-border trading, according to the World Bank. The bank’s International Finance Corp. is contributing to a $10 million project to help Ethiopia ease investment rules for businesses.
*Similar zones are being considered in at least five other locations including, Kombolcha, 158 miles northeast of Addis Ababa, and Dire Dawa, a self-administered city about 228 miles east of the capital*, Mekonnen said.
The government is making a push to attract private investment with plans to convert its investment agency into a “one-stop service” for new companies to register, Mekonnen said. It is also introducing measures to speed the clearance of exports and imports at the border, he said.
Tax Breaks
The government passed a law last year offering income tax breaks of as long as six years for manufacturers of items including leather products, sugar and textiles. Producers who send 60 percent or more of their goods abroad will receive an additional two-year income-tax exemption, Mekonnen said.
Tax incentives on imported capital goods are reserved for existing investors and companies planning to expand their operations by more than 50 percent, according to the law.
“If there’s no expansion you are not creating new capacity,” Mekonnen said. “The reason we give incentives is to encourage re-investment.”
*Huajian Group, a Chinese shoemaker, said last year it plans to invest $2 billion over a decade building a new manufacturing zone on the outskirts of Addis Ababa.*
To contact the reporter on this story: William Davison in Addis Ababa at [email protected]
To contact the editor responsible for this story: Nasreen Seria at [email protected]


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-0...ic-growth.html




*Ethiopia's ICT Village to Host 15 Companies*
Written by Meraf Leykun Monday, 25 March 2013 

*Ethiopia's first ICT industry zone, located in the Bole Lemi area, Addis Ababa, Ethiopia now under construction has attracted the interests of 15 companies with Tecno mobile, a Chinese company submitting designs of future plants to the the Ministry of Communication and Information Technology (MoCIT). Samsung, MTN, Tecno Mobile, ZTE, Huawei, and others are their interests*.

The construction of the ICT village, according to Peter Gatcot, minister of state in the MoCIT, is expected to be finalized this year. He told The Reporter that the construction was sluggish, forcing the ministry to spend much higher than the estimated initial budget. The ICT Village was set to cost some 1.2 billion birr when it was initiated three years ago.

*Ethio-ICT Village is being constructed on a sprawling 200 hectares lot, with around 130 hectares dedicated to private companies’ investments. The remaining 70 hectares MoCIT will be devoted to buildings and infrastructures, with small and medium-sized businesses getting into the vicinity. According to MoCIT, when the Village is completed, it will create 300 thousand job opportunities*.

Peter also told The Reporter that, Ethiopia’s digital TV implementation process is to commence by the end of the year. He said that the documentation process is already set and t_he implementation will begin soon to change the analogue TV installations of Ethiopia into digital system_.

Source: The Reporter

http://www.2merkato.com/ethiopias-ic...t-15-companies


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*ADDIS ABABA | Yemreha Spa, DOS Architects | U/C*










Design:





























project site:



















Further construction pics:























Info courtesy of DOS Architects

posted by yosef


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Sport Academy | U/C*


*The construction of the first ever all round Sport Academy complex in Ethiopia is set to be completed by December 2011.* The complex, which is being constructed by Sur Construction Share Company, lies on 232,438 square metres (23.2 hectares) and is expected to cost 182 million birr on completion. The initial date of completion was set back by two years due to road building works in the area.

‘We had planned to finish the construction of the sports academy in 2009 but were delayed because a road project in the area overlapped with the sport academy construction and there had to be a revision of the original plan,’ Tadesse Yemane General Manager of Sur construction Share Company stated.

*The all round sport academy complex will have 18 learning rooms, which will include six laboratories, four computer rooms, 8 classrooms and one lecture hall. There will also be an auditorium, ground+1 library, administration office, gymnasium, and a 1,500 sq, metres sports field*, according to Asfaw Wossen project manager of the sport academy complex.

He said that it will additionally have two dormitory buildings, each accommodating 40 students, staff apartments with a potential to house staff with their families, three G+1 villas for the Academy president, Academy vice president and Academic dean as well as *cafeterias, a lounge, clinic, lobby, fitness center, and mechanical workshop as well as an international standard swimming pool having its own recycling system.*

The sports academy complex will also *include outdoor fields with a multi-thousand seater soccer field, two tennis courts, one handball court, a volleyball court and a basketball court.* The consultancy company for the project is Construction Design Share Company.

CapitalEthiopia










(not up-to-date)

*Ethiopian Youths Sports Academy inaugurated*

Posted by Markos Berhanu on May 29th, 2013 // Comments off






*Addis Ababa, Ethiopia (WIC)* - Prime Minister Hailemariam Desalegn said on Tuesday the* Ethiopian Youths Sports Academy* would enable sports persons to be supported by scientific and professional trainings and register better victories.
The Premier made the remark while inaugurating the Ethiopian Youths Sports Academy built on 24 hectares of land at a cost of 290 million birr in Gerji area of Addis Ababa.
Hailemariam said beyond the political and economic achievements gained on May 28 Victory, the academy would have a significant role in bringing aspired results in sports. The government would do its best to build such academies in the future, he added.
Sports Commissioner Abdissa Yadeta for his part said the construction of the Academy was started in 2007 with the initiative from the late visionary leader Meles Zenawi. He expressed his belief that the Academy which is the first of its kind in the nation would have immense contribution to the growth of sports.
Two months later, the Academy is expected to admit 320 sports persons and train in nine kinds of sports.
According to ERTA, it promises to bring an elevated talent level amongst Ethiopian athletes and other sports persons with higher quality facilities.

- See more at: http://www.ethiosports.com/2013/05/...rts-academy-inaugurated/#sthash.iOwOaoo2.dpuf
http://www.ethiosports.com/2013/05/29/ethiopian-youths-sports-academy-inaugurated/#sthash.iOwOaoo2.dpbs










posted by Simfan34


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

* AAWSA Sibilu and Gerbi Dams | 8Billion birr |under study and construction to begin*
The project components include two earthfill dams (one on Gerbi River and the other on Sibilu River), transmission mains, a tunnel under Entoto Hills, and a new treatment plant, all at the headworks site, as well as a comprehensive transfer and distribution network covering 30 pressure zones, with storage reservoirs ranging in capacity from 2,500 to 20,000 cu.m. From the receiving reservoir controlling the entire town area (differences in levels of up to 700 m) a transfer network conveys the water to 42 reservoirs supplying the various areas of the town.

The Addis Ababa City Administrations has finally decided to go ahead with a decade-old project to construct two new water dams on the outskirts of the city to satisfy the increasing water demand of the city’s residents at an estimated cost of some 8 billion birr. The Sibilu and Gerbi Dams, which are to be located some 30km north of Addis, have been in the works for close to ten years due to shortage of finance. However, the Ministry of Finance and Economic Development (MoFED) has finally succeeded in securing the fund from World Bank recently. According to Asegid Getachew, the General Manager of the Addis Ababa Water and Sewerage Authority (AAWSA), the two dams will be constructed on Sibilu and Gerbi rivers, which are tributaries of the Abay, located beyond Mount Entoto on the north-western boundary of the city.

Planned to incorporate water treatment plants and reservoirs which have the capacity to supply 688,500 cubic meter water per day, the water dam projects are expected to increase the city’s water supply substantially.

Just three years ago the city’s water supply-demand gap was hovering around the 40 to 50 percent mark prompting Mayor Kuma Demeksa’s administration to dig more water wells in the nearby towns in the Oromia region. Presently the city’s water supply coverage has reached some 70 percent and according to the city administration the coverage is expected to reach 100 percent within two years. The water well digging was funded by a soft loan obtained from China.

The water from the new reservoirs and treatment plants is planned to enter the city via a tunnel which passes through Mount Entoto, which is expected to be one of the factors increasing the cost.

Some 100 million birr is expected to be paid to be paid as compensation to farmers relocated from the rivers’ basin.

Currently the city sustains its self on the three water reservoirs - the Legadadi and Dire Dams, Gefersa Dam and the Akaki Wells - located in surrounding towns and on the peripheries of the city.

source


Monday, February 11, 2013


*AAWSA to Select Design for Gerbi Water Project*











The two rivers, Gerbi and Sibilu, which are the tributaries of Abay throughMugerRiverwill be used as a source of water for capital in the coming five years.

*Addis Abeba City Water & Sewerage Authority (AAWSA) will choose a design for the Gerbi water project this week, located 30Km north of Addis Abeba.

GerbiRiver, located beyondMountEntoto, is a tributary of theAbayRiver. The project was studied 20 years ago, says Etsegenet Tesfaye, head of communications at AAWSA, although it was not realised due to financial problems.*

AAWSA’s board, which includes Mayor Kuma Demeksa, is now considering three alternative designs, all made by Wapacon Consulting, an Indian firm.

All designs include a dam. One of the designs includes a water purifying facility at the project site. The second design shows that water has to be transported to Gefersa Dam through a tunnel, whilst the third option has a water purifying facility around Dil Ber in Gulele District located south of the Entoto Mountains.

The project will cost 47 million to 77 million dollars, all of which will be covered by the City Administration, according to Etsegenet.

*“When this project is completed, it will help distribute water easily to the areas around Entoto, where it is currently a challenge to pump water,” she said.

Construction will start at the end of this fiscal year, with planned completion in five years, she added. The dam will provide 100,000 cubic metres of water a day.

Currently the city gets 374,000 cubic metres of water a day from different sources, allowing 97pc of the City access to the water.

AAWSA is planning to have more water sources in the coming 10 years to produce a total of about 813,500 cubic metres a day.*
By YETNEBERK TADELE
FORTUNE STAFF WRITER

http://addisfortune.net/articles/aaw...water-project/


----------



## Iredhne (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks a massive development.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great updates!!

amazng!!


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Shiro Meda Gabi/Netela District

**Fashion Hub (Ethiopian institute of Fashion design) *

 Quote:
*“What is a Fashion Design institute?”*

A fashion design institute is a place for teaching about the fashion industry and fashion design. The education can vary from clothing,to accessories , to hair styling, to make up and so on. Such institute will have a professional set up for teaching, experimenting, showcasing and marketing the crafts that are found in the industry it is concerned with.

*Objective of the Project*

The Project aims to create a professional learning institute that will help create a well skilled and competent man power to fuel a new line of finished fashion product industry. The institute will provide different kinds of spaces dedicated to learning, Producing and showcasing the craft of making fashion.
The institute will provide opportunities for students and professionals to introduce themselves to the market by providing different spaces to host runway events and sell their products. The project will be East Africa’s fashion land mark. A place to introduce traditions, Cultures and local technologies. It will be a place for experiment and research to take this beautiful and vibrant culture on to a whole new level.



































































































posted by Skyliner123


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

* Five new parks underway​*







​
 Quote:
By Tesfaye Getnet 
Monday, 23 June 2014 06:41 

Even though there have been many roads and buildings constructed in the last ten years, there have not been many parks.

As part of the Growth and Transformation Plan, the Addis Ababa Beautification Park and Cemetery Development Agency (BPCDA) planned to construct five new parks. These included: Ledeta, Basha Wolde, Nation and Nationality Square, and the parks beside Economic Commission for Africa and the Holland Embassy. *So far only the 12,000sqm Ledeta Park has been completed, at a cost of 26 million birr.*

*The other four parks are below forty percent complete.* There has recently been the beginning of reconstruction of two parks Ethio-Cuba and Akaki Kaliti.

Including the two parks that are being refurbished Addis Ababa has allocated 300 million birr. Akaki is 62,518sq.m and is being built at a cost of 59 million birr. The 27,226s.qm Ethio-Cuba is the cheapest at 9 million birr.

BPCDA Deputy Manger Dereje Ejeta told Capital, “We didn’t have any problems with planning, the difficulty we faced was that there were few people with experience in building parks here, we wasted almost two years posting tenders repeatedly trying to find the right contractor, now the issue has been resolved and all of the parks are under construction.” 

[...]

Some of the new parks will feature shops, swimming pools, tennis courts, cafeterias and fountains. The agency is waiting for a response from a government construction agency to tender out the redesigns of Afincho Ber, Hamlae 19,and Behare Tsegae parks.

[..]

read the rest @Capital

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=87oZUGgPu0M


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great news!


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Tsehay Real Estate Plc launched construction of the US$ 200 million International Center, at Yeka Sub City, Addis Ababa, Capital reported.

Qian Tang, a shareholder in Tsehay, said the urban complex will become the second icon of Sino-African cooperation next to the African Union Headquarters. After the copletion of the complex, the Chinese Chamber of Commerce in Ethiopia, Chinese funded organizations, Chinese merchants, a Sino-Ethiopian industrial and commercial organization will move into the complex. This will become the largest urban complex in Ethiopia and an architectural landmark, Tang added.

Tsehay Real Estate plans to complete the construction of the residential buildings within the next two year and eighteen months later, the commercial center, Capital reported quoting Tang.

The construction is being done in cooperation with the Institute of Architecture Design and Research, the Chinese Academy of Science and Qian Tang Construction Plc., Qian Tang told Capital.

“We want to help develop the urban area, create a comfortable living space and boost the real estate industry,” Tang said.

The center will host star hotel, international standard offices, residences, a commercial pedestrian walkway, cinema, fitness amenities and children’s amusement park.



Source: Capital






























 Posted by *ye-arada*










posted by Simisac











posted by FKebede


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

posted by Gimbegnaw




































































https://www.facebook.com/pages/POLI-...222?fref=photo










posted by Tarrex


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ wow!! seems great!


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, its a huge project


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*ADDIS ABABA | Crowne Plaza Hotel Addis Ababa | Planned*

http://www.ethiosports.com/2014/09/0...l-in-ethiopia/

IHG Expands in Africa with First Hotel in Ethiopia
Published On Tuesday, September 09, 2014 By Mamo Gebrehiwot. Under: Addis Ababa, Hospitality, Hotels. Tags: Addis Ababa, Crowne Plaza, Ethiopia, InterContinental Hotels Group (IHG), Pascal Gauvin, Rezene Ayalew, Tsemex Hotels and Business 
Press Release

InterContinental Hotels Group (IHG), one of the world’s leading hotel companies, has signed a management agreement with Tsemex Hotels and Business Plc to develop Crowne Plaza Addis Ababa. The 210-key hotel represents the entry of IHG into Ethiopia and adds to the company’s growing presence in Africa.










Crowne Plaza Addis Ababa is situated near significant landmarks including the African Union headquarters, African Union Convention Centre, the headquarters of the United Nations Economic Commission for Africa and the United Nations Convention Centre. It is also located close to one of the largest international communities in the city. The new hotel will feature an all-day dining restaurant, a speciality restaurant and a bar. Guests can enjoy facilities such as the health club and spa, or kick back with a drink at the bar by the swimming pool.

Catering to the business traveller, Crowne Plaza Addis Ababa will also offer a range of meeting facilities including a boardroom, seven large meeting rooms as well as ballroom for larger events. A business centre is also available for guests who require access to business facilities on the go.

Pascal Gauvin, Chief Operating Officer, India, Middle East and Africa, IHG, said: “Addis Ababa is evolving at pace, with infrastructure such as the Bole International Airport now serving almost 20 million passengers a year. We’re always on the lookout for the right partner to grow our brands in the right location. Now we’re bringing Crowne Plaza to a new country with Tsemex Hotels and Business Plc. Crowne Plaza Addis Ababa is a strong addition to the brand and with this being our first hotel in Ethiopia we will now have a presence in 13 countries across Africa.”

Mr. Rezene Ayalew, Managing Director, Tsemex Hotels and Business Plc, said: “We own a number of real estate developments and with this being our first venture into hospitality, we couldn’t have asked for a better partner to embark on this project with. Addis Ababa has great potential for tourism but is currently under-supplied in catering to business travellers and meetings and events. The Crowne Plaza brand comes highly recommended with a unique positioning for the business market and we believe this is the right brand to bring into our vibrant city.”

IHG currently has 29 hotels open on the continent of Africa across five brands: InterContinental, Crowne Plaza, Holiday Inn, Holiday Inn Express and Staybridge Suites. The new development marks the sixth Crowne Plaza hotel in Africa. Across Asia, Middle East and Africa there are 68 Crowne Plaza hotels and resorts totalling more than 19,000 rooms, with an additional 16 due to open in the next three to five years.

About IHG:

IHGIHG (InterContinental Hotels Group) [LON:IHG, NYSE:IHG (ADRs)] is a global organisation with a broad portfolio of nine hotel brands, including InterContinental® Hotels & Resorts, Hotel Indigo®, Crowne Plaza® Hotels & Resorts, Holiday Inn® Hotels & Resorts, Holiday Inn Express®, Staybridge Suites®, Candlewood Suites®, EVEN™ Hotels and HUALUXE® Hotels and Resorts.

IHG manages IHG® Rewards Club, the world’s first and largest hotel loyalty programme with over 80 million members worldwide. The programme was relaunched in July 2013, offering enhanced benefits for members including free internet across all hotels, globally.

IHG franchises, leases, manages or owns over 4,700 hotels and 693,000 guest rooms in nearly 100 countries, with almost 1,200 hotels in its development pipeline.

InterContinental Hotels Group PLC is the Group’s holding company and is incorporated in Great Britain and registered in England and Wales.

Location:











crown plaza by Ethiopian_Ethiopian, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Light Rail Project | U/C*











posted by AddisAddis


Originally Posted by *Dan Paul* 
http://youtu.be/VdcsM12Wp4s




















posted by JaCkIsO


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

posted by SimIsac


The first train on the track for testing.





































https://www.facebook.com/addismirt/p...type=1&theater


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

great!!


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Who company manufactured the trains?


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

https://scontent-b-sea.xx.fbcdn.net/...37376833_o.jpg









https://scontent-a-sea.xx.fbcdn.net/...72292871_o.jpg









https://scontent-a-sea.xx.fbcdn.net/...54524606_o.jpg









https://scontent-a-sea.xx.fbcdn.net/...98513857_o.jpg









https://scontent-a-sea.xx.fbcdn.net/...74074365_o.jpg









https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.n...39450292_o.jpg









https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.n...82739946_o.jpg


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> Who company manufactured the trains?



These are Tatra B6A2 trams, some are local made and some come from Hungary.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1605009&page=4


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Five International Hotel Chains Announce Plans To Open Hotels In Ethiopia:cheers:

ADDIS ABABA, Oct 3 (BERNAMA-NNN-ENA) -- Five international hotel groups which took part in the 2014 Africa Hotel Investment Forum in Addis Ababa this week have announced plans to join the hospitality business in Ethiopia.

They are the InterContinental, Wyndham, Accor, Best Western International and Marriott International.

The InterContinental Hotels Group said it will open a 210-room Crowne Plaza Addis Ababa which represents the company's entry into Ethiopia.

The new hotel marks the sixth Crowne Plaza hotel in Africa and adds to the company's growing presence in the continent.

Wyndham will open the company's first property in Ethiopia, a 136-room Ramada Addis. Upon opening in the first half of next year, the hotel will offer 128 guest rooms and eight suites.

Accor confirmed the opening of its first hotel in the capital city by early 2017. Hotel Pullman Addis Ababa, whose construction has already started, will have 330 rooms.

Best Western International along with Great Abyssinia and Noah Real Estate announced the development of two Best Western-branded hotels in Addis Ababa.

The Best Western Plus and Best Western hotels are planned to be opened in 2015 and 2016 respectively, and will be the first Best Western branded hotels in the country.

Marriott International plans to open nine hotels by the end of 2015 with one in Ethiopia. The hotel group is targeting to open 30 hotels in Africa by 2020.

The Africa Hotel Investment Forum held from Monday to Wednesday attracted many prominent international hotel owners, investors, financiers and management companies.

-- BERNAMA-NNN-ENA


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Wyndham Hotel Group Grows in Africa with First Hotel in Ethiopia










*
 Quote:
ADDIS ABABA, Ethiopia (Sept. 30, 2014) – Wyndham Hotel Group, the world’s largest hotel company with approximately 7,540 hotels and part of Wyndham Worldwide Corporation (NYSE: WYN), today announced the signing of a management agreement for the Hotel Group’s first property in Ethiopia, the 136-room Ramada Addis.

Upon opening in the first half of next year, Ramada Addis will offer 128 guest rooms and eight suites, ideally located on a major transport route linking the city centre with Addis Ababa Bole International Airport.

The addition of Ramada Addis expands Wyndham Hotel Group into its seventh market on the African continent and follows an announcement just last week that the company plans to introduce its flagship Wyndham Hotels and Resorts® brand to Kenya. With more than 940 rooms now in the pipeline across Africa, Wyndham Hotel Group is set to more than double its presence in the region over the next three years. 

While the company was historically focused on franchise contracts within Africa, much of Wyndham Hotel Group’s recent growth has been fuelled by the company’s strategic decision to expand its management services into the region. 

“Not only can we offer diverse branding solutions through our spectrum of hotel brands and strong onward distribution through our sheer global scale, we also offer owners the flexibility of either franchise or management contracts,” said Bani Haddad, Wyndham Hotel Group’s regional vice president for the Middle East and Africa. “This enables us to work with valued partners such as ADM Business Plc, who share our passion for providing great guest experiences and our vision to ensure the Ramada® brand continues to act as a benchmark for midscale hospitality in the region.”

Wyndham Hotel Group’s existing portfolio on the continent includes five hotels and 819 rooms operated via franchise agreements under the Ramada and Hawthorn Suites by Wyndham® brands across Ghana, Morocco, Nigeria and Tunisia. The group’s pipeline now comprises of two hotels in Kenya, one each under the Wyndham Hotels and Resorts and Ramada brand flags, two Ramada hotels in Tanzania and a further Ramada hotel in Nigeria, in addition to Ramada Addis in Ethiopia. Once these hotels open, the group’s African presence will span almost 2,000 rooms across three brands and seven countries.

“ADM Business Plc is proud to partner with Wyndham Hotel Group to introduce the fourth international hotel brand to one of the most vibrant and economically robust cities of Africa,” said Adugna Bekele, owner of the Ramada Addis. “We are deeply privileged to be part of the country’s ever-growing tourism industry and we believe this partnership will bring world class service to the capital. *Once open, Ramada Addis will create job opportunities for over 250 people, serve Africa’s capital city to host its multitude of conference attendees and play a vital role in bringing foreign investment into the market.”*

All of Wyndham Hotel Group’s properties in Africa participate in Wyndham Rewards®, the company’s free-to-join guest loyalty programme, which allows members to earn valuable points during their stay. Points may be redeemed for a wide variety of reward options including free hotel stays, air travel, gift cards for leading retailers and more. Information is available at www.wyndhamrewards.com.
See more at: http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/news....6mZKyBB4.dpuf


----------



## Daeb (Feb 9, 2014)

when will the lightrail be in full operation?


----------



## UrbanMyth (Apr 25, 2006)

These are great improvements -- is Ethiopia's success and rising standard of living impacting everyone?


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

UrbanMyth said:


> These are great improvements -- is Ethiopia's success and rising standard of living impacting everyone?


 

There is inprovement what will have an inpact for everyone i guess like all the new roads, railnetwork, lightrail, new jobs...

But here something else:


*Ethiopia: Nation to Build Human Origin Museum

*
 Quote:
The National Museum of Ethiopia is going to build a new museum dedicated totally for exhibiting human evolution, skeleton and tools.

Ethiopia, being home to Lucy and Ardi and oldest stone tools, the museum will help to display the fossils and stones discovered within the territory of the country.

The *10-storey building will stand on 4,500 meter cube plot and consume 260 million Birr,* movable heritages director at the Museum, Mamitu Ylma said.

*The museum, named human origin museum, will be built in front of the national museum.*

Building a museum is important to fully display archeological findings, which are among the oldest in the world, she noted.

The first fossils of modern humans and first stone tools were discovered in Ethiopia.

The Omo I and II, Lucy and Ardi are among the oldest human fossils found in the territory of Ethiopia.

The ever *increasing number of visitors interested in the archeological findings is also another reason to build the museum, *the director said.

"Currently, archeological findings are being displayed in one floor at the national museum. The skeleton and tools being displayed at the museum is very small compared to the total findings," she added.

Referred as the 'Cradle of Man Kind', Ethiopia is home for some of the famous and iconic hominid fossils and tools.

The architecture of the museum will be able to show that the country is the origin of human beings, Mamitu said.

The Omo I and II partial skull and skeleton, dating to 195,000 years, found near the Omo River are thought to be the oldest examples of **** sapiens.

Lucy, a hominid skeleton dating to 3.2 million years ago is the most famous hominid fossil ever found. Unearthing approximately 40 percent of the skeleton, Lucy's discovery was extraordinary and provided an enormous amount of scientific evidence to human evolution.

The first collection of fossil had also discovered in Ethiopia in 1975, a year after Lucy's discovery. The collection, representing as many as 17 individuals, including adults and youngsters, was dubbed the 'First Family".

Older than Lucy, Ardi unearthed between 1992 and 1994, is the most complete skeleton of an early hominid.

Ethiopia is also home for the oldest stone tools. Stone tools aged 2.6 million years, were unearthed between 1992 and 1994.


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

October 08, 2014 08:40 ET

Bombardier Wins First Rail Control Contract in Ethiopia

- Bombardier to deliver rail signalling solution for new 400 km line Awash-Weldia Line
BERLIN, GERMANY--(Marketwired - Oct. 8, 2014) - Rail technology leader Bombardier Transportation has won a contract to deliver the mainline signalling solution for Ethiopia's new 400 km Awash-Weldia line. The order awarded by Turkish construction company Yapi Merkezi, which is delivering the design and construction of the project, has a value of approximately 36 million euro (45 million USD).
Part of an investment programme by Ethiopian Railways to extend the country's rail network, the new link is to be equipped with the proven BOMBARDIER* INTERFLO* 250 solution. The system will be based on the European Rail Traffic Management System (ERTMS), a global, standardised and state-of-the-art signalling system that will ensure the new railway's high utilisation and interoperability with other lines and new vehicles.
Erdem Arioglu, Board Member of Yapi Merkezi, stated, "This is one of the longest lines tendered as a turn-key project in Sub-Saharan Africa. Yapi Merkezi went through a very detailed selection process to determine its suppliers and sub-contractors and Bombardier was selected due to its proven track record and its successful, long-term cooperation with Yapi Merkezi on similar projects worldwide."
Peter Cedervall, President, Division Rail Control Solutions, Bombardier Transportation, said, "Bombardier is proud to be selected to supply the signalling technology for this important part of the Ethiopian infrastructure investment programme. We are happy to once again work with our esteemed partner Yapi Merkezi and further strengthen our relations with the Ethiopian railway industry."
Bombardier's advanced rail control solutions have already been selected across Africa. This includes for the Gautrain Rapid Rail Link and Durban's Main Corridors in South Africa. In addition, the latest solutions were recently chosen for Zambia's north - south connection between Livingstone and Chingola and for the upgrade of Morocco's Casablanca to Tangiers line. Bombardier is also providing Algeria with its first ERTMS and advanced interlocking technology.
About Bombardier Transportation
Bombardier Transportation, a global leader in rail technology, offers the broadest portfolio in the rail industry and delivers innovative products and services that set new standards in sustainable mobility. BOMBARDIER ECO4* technologies - built on the four cornerstones of energy, efficiency, economy and ecology - conserve energy, protect the environment and help to improve total train performance for operators and passengers. Bombardier Transportation is headquartered in Berlin, Germany, and has a very diverse customer base with products or services in more than 60 countries. It has an installed base of over 100,000 vehicles worldwide.
About Bombardier
Bombardier is the world's only manufacturer of both planes and trains. Looking far ahead while delivering today, Bombardier is evolving mobility worldwide by answering the call for more efficient, sustainable and enjoyable transportation everywhere. Our vehicles, services and, most of all, our employees are what make us a global leader in transportation.
Bombardier is headquartered in Montréal, Canada. Our shares are traded on the Toronto Stock Exchange (BBD) and we are listed on the Dow Jones Sustainability World and North America Indices. In the fiscal year ended December 31, 2013, we posted revenues of $18.2 billion. News and information are available at bombardier.com or follow us on Twitter @Bombardier.


Posted by Fkebede



_image hosted on *flickr*_








_image hosted on *Flickr*_


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*The Awash-Woldia Rail-Way Project*

















































































posted by lalibela


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Kombolcha Station*

















posted by lalibela











posted by Dan Paul




*Ethiopia: Ethio-Djibouti Railway Construction 50 Percent Complete

*
 Quote:
Ethio-Djibouti railroad’s construction is announced, by the Minister for Transport Workneh Gebeyehu, to have reached 5*0 percent completion on both sides of the border.*

The Minister noted, during his speech at the 6th Ethio-Djibouti Railways Joint Commission, *the project will be finalized on schedule, which is this Ethiopian year.*

Out of the projects Ethiopia has dubbed as mega projects, one is laying tracks from Sebeta to Dewale. This project, according to Fana Broadcasting Corporate, is made of two phases.

The first phase of this project is Sebeta to Meiso while the second is Meiso to Dewale.

Gebeyehu also explained the c*onstruction of 19 train stations in Ethiopia will be initiated very soon.*

Djibouti’s Minister for Transport Services, Musa Ahmed Hassan, on his part said the project from Dewele to Durale on the Djiboutian side has also reached 50% completion.

During the Joint Commission, it was revealed 55 percent of the railway construction in the Ethiopian territory has been concluded.

According to the Broadcasting Corporate, the railway is going to stretch for 713 Kilometers and is expected to have an outlay of U.S. $ 4 Billion.

Source: Fana Broadcasting Corporate
October 08, 2014 08:40 ET



*Bombardier Wins First Rail Control Contract in Ethiopia*

- Bombardier to deliver rail signalling solution for new 400 km line Awash-Weldia Line
BERLIN, GERMANY--(Marketwired - Oct. 8, 2014) - Rail technology leader Bombardier Transportation has won a contract to deliver the mainline signalling solution for Ethiopia's new 400 km Awash-Weldia line. The order awarded by Turkish construction company Yapi Merkezi, which is delivering the design and construction of the project, has a value of approximately 36 million euro (45 million USD).
Part of an investment programme by Ethiopian Railways to extend the country's rail network, the new link is to be equipped with the proven BOMBARDIER* INTERFLO* 250 solution. The system will be based on the European Rail Traffic Management System (ERTMS), a global, standardised and state-of-the-art signalling system that will ensure the new railway's high utilisation and interoperability with other lines and new vehicles.
Erdem Arioglu, Board Member of Yapi Merkezi, stated, "This is one of the longest lines tendered as a turn-key project in Sub-Saharan Africa. Yapi Merkezi went through a very detailed selection process to determine its suppliers and sub-contractors and Bombardier was selected due to its proven track record and its successful, long-term cooperation with Yapi Merkezi on similar projects worldwide."
Peter Cedervall, President, Division Rail Control Solutions, Bombardier Transportation, said, "Bombardier is proud to be selected to supply the signalling technology for this important part of the Ethiopian infrastructure investment programme. We are happy to once again work with our esteemed partner Yapi Merkezi and further strengthen our relations with the Ethiopian railway industry."
Bombardier's advanced rail control solutions have already been selected across Africa. This includes for the Gautrain Rapid Rail Link and Durban's Main Corridors in South Africa. In addition, the latest solutions were recently chosen for Zambia's north - south connection between Livingstone and Chingola and for the upgrade of Morocco's Casablanca to Tangiers line. Bombardier is also providing Algeria with its first ERTMS and advanced interlocking technology.
About Bombardier Transportation
Bombardier Transportation, a global leader in rail technology, offers the broadest portfolio in the rail industry and delivers innovative products and services that set new standards in sustainable mobility. BOMBARDIER ECO4* technologies - built on the four cornerstones of energy, efficiency, economy and ecology - conserve energy, protect the environment and help to improve total train performance for operators and passengers. Bombardier Transportation is headquartered in Berlin, Germany, and has a very diverse customer base with products or services in more than 60 countries. It has an installed base of over 100,000 vehicles worldwide.
About Bombardier
Bombardier is the world's only manufacturer of both planes and trains. Looking far ahead while delivering today, Bombardier is evolving mobility worldwide by answering the call for more efficient, sustainable and enjoyable transportation everywhere. Our vehicles, services and, most of all, our employees are what make us a global leader in transportation.
Bombardier is headquartered in Montréal, Canada. Our shares are traded on the Toronto Stock Exchange (BBD) and we are listed on the Dow Jones Sustainability World and North America Indices. In the fiscal year ended December 31, 2013, we posted revenues of $18.2 billion. News and information are available at bombardier.com or follow us on Twitter @Bombardier.


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*In Addis Ababa, Ban hails new UN facility as symbol of shared ‘strong desire for peace*


source: http://www.un.org/apps/news/story.as...4#.VE_yqxbb7_Y

28 October 2014 – The United Nations is “better placed to deliver better results,” declared Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon, as a new office facility was inaugurated today at the UN Economic Commission for Africa compound in Addis Ababa, Ethiopia.

Speaking during the inauguration ceremony, Mr. Ban hailed the opening of the facility as “a milestone for the United Nations and for its already close partnership with Ethiopia and with people across Africa.” He stressed that “being together under one roof means common services, economies of scale and the harmonization of our operations.”

With the addition of the new facility, the Economic Commission for Africa becomes the third-largest UN duty station in terms of building portfolio, following New York and Geneva.

In his statement, the Secretary-General also commended the progress being made in Africa, and attributed much of that success to the work done at the Economic Commission for Africa.

“This is a time of multiple crises – but also one of great opportunity,” he said. “It is also a crucial time for Africa, when great progress is being made in many ways,” he added.

The Secretary-General’s visit to the new facility comes ahead of a visit to Djibouti and is part of a joint trip to the Horn of Africa uniting the capacities of the United Nations, World Bank, European Union, Islamic Development Bank, and African Development Bank












posted by rasta55













source: Unicef Ethiopia Facebook

Addis Abeba, the 3rd largest UN station after New York and Geneva.
The United Nations Economic Commission for Africa (UN-ECA)
 










posted by lalibela


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

sorry for the BIG size







































posted by Skyliner123


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Ethiopia: 20 Multi-Story Parking Garages for Addis Ababa
**Written by Alemayehu Bacha Published on 22 August 2014 Category: Latest Business Alerts*


Ethiopia’s capital, Addis Ababa, is going to be presented with 20 multi-story parking garages for the purpose of addressing the increasing traffic congestion and parking problem the city is facing.

Addis Ababa’s mayor, Dirba Kuma, commented the city’s Integrated Master Plan incorporates a design that puts into consideration a method that resolves the city’s car parking difficulties.

Along with private investors, the Addis Ababa City Administration has finished preparation for the construction of 20 multi-story assembled parking lots.

Diriba commented buildings on roadsides are prompted to avail parking lots for vehicles.

Source: Fana Broadcasting Corporate




 *Bank of Abyssinia Purchases 400m Br Headquarters*

Quote:
The Bank of Abyssinia (BoA) has bought a 15 storey unfinished building for 400 million Br from Saca Plc – a sister company of Ayat S.C.

The deal was finalised in July and the two are currently working to transfer the building, according to Addisu Haba, the Bank president who will be replaced by Mulugeta Asmare as acting president on September 1, 2014.

The building, in front of the Ethiopian Insurance Corporation of (EIC) Lagar branch – on the intersection of Gambia and Ras Mekonnen street – is 60pc complete. It lies on a 2,900sqm plot of land and has 15 floors with two basements. The building has a floor area of 33,400sqm.

The ground and the first floor of the building are rented to the Nib and United banks, as well as the United and Abay insurance companies. There are also the offices of Ethiopian Airlines and Saca and Ayat Real-Estate.

Abyssinia will use the building for its headquarters and rent the remaining space, says Mulugeta Asmare, vice president of the Bank. The bank will make changes to the interior design of the building, he says.

Saca Plc, engaged within automotive and car sales, is a sister company of Ayat, which was previously managed by the now incarcerated Ayalew Tessema. Before becoming a share company, Ayat, established in 1996 with a total capital of five million Birr, was a private limited company. Ayat was the first private business organisation to appear in the real-estate development sector. It also operates in others areas, such as the production of construction materials, machinery lease, agro-industry, hotel and tourism, import & export and education.

*The founder and managing director of the company, Ayalew, has been in prison since 2010, serving a 12 year sentence for money laundering and tax evasion by transferring vehicles and machinery imported duty free to third parties. He was sentenced in May, 2013.*

“*The remaining 40pc of the construction will be done by the Bank,” said Addisu.*

The administration of Saca declined to comment on the issue, stating that it is in the process.

The BoA was established in 1996 by 131 shareholders and 32 staff workers, with an authorised and paid up capital of 50 million Br and 17.8 million Br, respectively. Currently, the Bank has 103 branches across the country with 1.5 billion Br in authorised and 929.3 million Br in paid up capital, with a total deposit balance of 9.4 billion Br. The bank has provided total loans and advances of 5.3 billion Br and currently employs 2,800 staff members. The bank has 1,515 shareholders and 400,000 account holders.






















posted by cptjosh


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Some other new projects:




















posted by Skyliner123



*Ethiopian Airlines Employee Housing Underway
After a two-year suspension, Chinese building contractor resumes work

*Ethiopian had launched a housing project, estimated to cost 1.5 billion Br, for its 6557 employees, and it has contracted Zhejiang Yefeng to build 2,502 housing units in two phases on a 313,000sqm plot in Bole District. 

The Chinese contractor Zhejiang Yefeng has resumed construction of the housing units for the employees of the Ethiopian Airlines (ET) after a two-year suspension of the project.

Zhejiang Yefeng suspended the construction following its disagreement with the management of Ethiopian and Ethiopian Airlines Employees Housing Project Association, after it had asked for additional payment for the project from the initial money it had agreed upon, stating escalating prices of construction materials as their reason.

The national carrier had launched the project, estimated to cost 1.5 billion Br, to the benefit of its 6,557 employees, of which almost half are working in management positions. In 2009 it had contracted Zhejiang Yefeng to build 2,502 housing units in two phases on a 313,000sqm plot, located in the Bole District, in an area known as Bole Beshale, a couple of kilometers away from Ayat Real Estate.

http://addisfortune.net/articles/eth...sing-underway/


I was there the other day. Though the buildings look exactly as they did about a year ago, I did see some construction activities this time around.



















posted by Skyliner123


----------



## walktall (Jan 15, 2015)

IS THIS TRUE? IF SO HOW FAR HAS IT PROGRESSED?

City Roads Auth. Receives Final Bus Rapid Transit Design 

http://addisfortune.net/articles/city-roads-auth-receives-final-bus-rapid-transit-design/

http://addisfortune.net/articles/city-roads-auth-receives-final-bus-rapid-transit-design/


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nice updates


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Ethiopia to house East Africa’s tallest building*
It already got international publicity ^^

VENTURES AFRICA – The largest commercial bank in Ethiopia, Commercial Bank of Ethiopia (CBE), has inked a deal with the China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC) to build its headquarters in Addis Ababa, Ethiopia’s capital city. The building is will become the tallest structure in East Africa once completed.

At the contract signing event on Tuesday, the general manager for CSCEC, Song Sudong said that this building “[…] will be a new window for your country, for your city, and also for East Africa.” The CBE president, Bekalu Zeleke, said at the same event held at the CBE’s head office in Addis Ababa that not only the height, but the overall quality of the building make it one of the best buildings in Africa.

While the new building has been lauded as a furtherance in infrastructure development in East Africa, it will also increase the very scarce number of skyscrapers in Africa, showing that Africa is ready now to develop its weak infrastructure and real estate sectors.

Furthermore, the proposed height of the structure (198 metres) is just 26 metres short of displacing the Carlton Centre as Africa’s tallest building. The Carlton Centre is 223 metres high. However, when compared to the tallest building in the world, Burj Khalifa, it is 632 metres shorter. This shows that despite the laudable strive Africa has displayed in reshaping its skylines, it still has a very long way to go.

By Ogo Idam
http://www.ventures-africa.com/archives/62364











The Commercial Bank of Ethiopia (CBE) has signed an agreement with the China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC) for the plan to build a 198-meter building for CBE's headquarters in Ethiopia, which is expected to be the tallest structure in East Africa.


The Commercial Bank of Ethiopia (CBE) has signed an agreement with the China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC) for the plan to build a 198-meter building for CBE's headquarters in Ethiopia, which is expected to be the tallest structure in East Africa. 
A signing ceremony of the 46-storey building was held on Tuesday at CBE's head office in the capital Addis Ababa.

Speaking at the ceremony, CBE President, Bekalu Zeleke, said CBE and CSCEC would be committed to the success of the project as "it reflects the image of both sides."

"Not only the height, but the overall quality of the building, we believe that this will be one of the best buildings in Africa," he said.

Song Sudong, general manager for CSCEC in Ethiopia, said at the ceremony that the company has successfully carried out such building projects in China.

"We believe this will be a new window for your country, for your city, and also for East Africa," said Song, adding the two sides could be "win-win partners" in the future with the success of this project.

source: China.org.cn

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow! the city is booming


----------



## hsark (Jan 23, 2004)

Bangroma-sky said:


> *Ethiopia to house East Africa’s tallest building*
> It already got international publicity ^^
> 
> VENTURES AFRICA – The largest commercial bank in Ethiopia, Commercial Bank of Ethiopia (CBE), has inked a deal with the China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC) to build its headquarters in Addis Ababa, Ethiopia’s capital city. The building is will become the tallest structure in East Africa once completed.




its a race for the top in the east between this and the kenya one... the the kenya one is already on land clearing and will be 212m if built to current spec. good times


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

hsark said:


> its a race for the top in the east between this and the kenya one... the the kenya one is already on land clearing and will be 212m if built to current spec. good times



212 meter that is with the tall spire incl.


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*GOTERA, Addis Ababa | Royal Garden Real Estate | U/C*
* Quote:
SINOMARK Real Estate is proud to present to Ethiopians its major project, ROYAL GARDEN (20 Floors). The ROYAL GARDEN PROJECT is going to be the biggest real estate project in Ethiopia. Our project will provide quality, luxurious and affordable housings for Ethiopians. Visit our office or contact us to get to know more about the project.
*
21 Buildings
20+ Floors
60 sqr meters/bldg
4 Billion Birr


 

























posted by lalibela


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*ADDIS ABABA | Commercial Bank of Ethiopia HQ | 198m | 48 fl | U/C*






















pillars already going up!



















posted by Skyliner123


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Demolishing a building in order to make room for the 37 story Oromia Cooperative Bank HQ 











* NIB Bank HQ | 35 F *











posted by Skyliner123


----------



## Kijanamwafrika (Sep 4, 2013)

Good job Addis


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Very nice projects. Also very decent public transport system in development.


----------



## Yoniii (Sep 20, 2009)

Addis Ababa light rail project is now fully operational. 



FutureAddis said:


> DSCN0287 by Etsutaro TANAKA, on Flickr
> DSCN0289 by Etsutaro TANAKA, on Flickr
> DSCN0290 by Etsutaro TANAKA, on Flickr
> DSCN0291 by Etsutaro TANAKA, on Flickr
> ...





Dan Paul said:


> https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...519_709823492481933_3801066149162406039_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cptjosh said:


>


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

The surrounding hills are a nice backdrop to the city. Is there an update on the skyscraper project a few posts up?


----------

